# Howdy



## ArtlessArt (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey there I'm new around these parts, I'm from Gainesville, Fl and am an Anthropology student at the University of Florida, I also avidly study Taekwondo.


----------



## MJS (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to the fourm!  Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have!  There are many excellent people here with much to offer!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome and Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard Art!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 9, 2005)

Howdy back, Art,  welcome to the forum and if you have a question please feel free to ask!  TW


----------



## dubljay (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.  

  wow MJS, jfarnsworth, tiger woman, nalia, and kenpo tess... you guys seem like the official welcome team.  I see most of you guys welcoming the new people every time.

 again, welcome to MartialTalk art.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome on board, buddy  .. this site is a great resource for learning about the various arts and theories, and a lot more. I'm new here too but impressed by the experienced MA-ists posting here..


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, welcome aboard and enjoy


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi Artless.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## still learning (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the forums!  Have a great school year......'Aloha


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

-Hello and welcome! How is Florida this time of year? And how is college?

A---)


----------



## Flamebearer (Jan 17, 2005)

Howdy yourself!

Welcome!

(Darksoul, I like the sig)

-Flamebearer


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi & Welcome to MT--Hope you enjoy it! artyon:


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome to the boards! Happy posting.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------

